# NGD - Very special - Carvin Jason Becker tribute one-off AND a new V3 head to boot



## rob_l (Apr 8, 2009)

THEY HAVE ARRIVED - A double whammy!!!!! And the becker is a true one-off. Even the specs do it NO justice.

But, suffice to say that - THIS is a VERY, VERY good day.

First off - BIIIIG thanks to Mark and Bart!!! I cant say enough about them, or praise them highly enough - this also goes out to ALL the folks at Carvin for helping me to realize this guitar. The flame on this board and neck EMBARASS my Phil Collen's board (and it's a USA Custom, not the USA std.) The Collen PALES in every when compared to this guitar.

Remember - Tribute - Not a sig. or replica of a specific guitar - But a composite of two very specific guitars pictured and linked below. 

The attention to detail is unsurpassed by ANY guitar in my arsenal of over 200. Slaying Jacksons, ESPs, Gibsons and any Ibanez that gets in it's way. It is a killer.

Hope you guys enjoy it - But these pics do this guitar NO justice at all. In anyway. It's cool and overcast. So no direct sunlight. But here are 50+ pics of it and a couple of my new V3... More and much better pics, to come tonite.

*---- Here's a Gallery of 50+ pics ----* <-- Note that there is a second Index page link at the top, the blue links on blue background wasnt so smart on iPhotos part. lol










Flame board AND neck...




BIG 80's logo FTW!!!!






--------------------------------------------------
DC127C - (perfect approximation of the DC200c w/ ebony)

GUITAR W/FLOYD TREMOLO 2 PU 

LN 
FLOYD LOCKING NUT CLAMP 

AC 
ACTIVE PASSIVE ELECTRONICS 

*FTB 
SAPPHIRE BLUE FLAMED MAPLE TOP 
Stain on top only, sides and back clear

- FLAMED MAPLE FINGERBOARD

- BIG WHITE CARVIN LOGO * 

*(50)FMN -WAL 
FLAMED MAPLE NECK & WALNUT BODY * 

RB 
FULLY ROUNDED BODY EDGES 

*50 
1/2 " corner radius on body 


* 

FPH 
FLAMED MAPLE HEADSTOCK 

PTH 
POINTED ANGLED 6S HEADSTOCK 

*MF
FLAMED MAPLE FINGERBOARD W/BLK DOT *

6100 
 JUMBO DUNLOP FRET WIRE (didnt want SS on this one) 

R14 
14" fretboard radius 

35 
INSTALL M22SD BRIDGE P.U.

39 
INSTALL M22V NECK P.U. 

SL 
STRAPLOCKS BY DUNLOP INSTALLED 

BC 
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE 

ETR 
L1: JBT #1 

HC12 
GUITAR CASE VINTAGE TWEED CASE
--------------------------------------------------

So, these are the two guitars I'm emulating here for those not familiar - but with obvious added touches like a Walnut body, flamed neck and board etc.

This is the 200 with ebony and MOP blocks.
http://www.carvinbbs.com/images/becker.jpg

And the 200 with maple board.





--------------------------------------------------
The amp was here a day early as well. The guitar wasnt supposed to be finished until friday - So this is almost like sensory overload to the Nth degree.


----------



## JamisonMP (Apr 8, 2009)

How in the world did you get Carvin to do a flamed maple fretboard for you? That guitar is absolutely insane. Becker would be proud of that one.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 8, 2009)

how do you manage to get all this sick shit without going into loads of debt!?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 8, 2009)

Carvin sometimes does flamed maple boards or figures without even asking, My carvin neck got this crazy figure on it and I didnt even order it. Its pretty sweet, going to order a carvin bass neck soon so hopefully get the same =]


----------



## Duraesu (Apr 8, 2009)

looks cool, but the one in the becker pic looks more "stratish" as in jackson-strat than yours... and the headstock is diff too...


----------



## rob_l (Apr 8, 2009)

_velkan said:


> looks cool, but the one in the becker pic looks more "stratish" as in jackson-strat than yours... and the headstock is diff too...



Take a look at the picture that's linked - The "Green Jacket Ad" - Completely different shape - I tried to be clear it wasnt even intended to be a "replica" but a tribute to these two guitars - With features from both. Reminiscent of both. A "tribute", not a copy. The blue and maple had a slightly different "ST" body shape. But the ebony board 200 has the pointy DC shape - And the exact same headstock - No difference. This is an exact blend between the two. And the headstock on the ebony board model is exactly the same as this one. Again, this body was handworked. A blend of two great guitars that remind me of a dear friend.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats a badass guitar, grats!


----------



## mrp5150 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Duraesu (Apr 8, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Take a look at the picture that's linked - The "Green Jacket Ad" - Completely different shape - I tried to be clear it wasnt even intended to be a "replica" but a tribute to these two guitars - With features from both. Reminiscent of both. A "tribute", not a copy. The blue and maple had a slightly different "ST" body shape. But the ebony board 200 has the pointy DC shape - And the exact same headstock - No difference. This is an exact blend between the two. And the headstock on the ebony board model is exactly the same as this one. Again, this body was handworked. A blend of two great guitars that remind me of a dear friend.





oh yeah, i see! my bad... just sticked to the pics and really did not red! great work and effort on that piece of art


----------



## Bobby (Apr 8, 2009)

Sick guitar man. I'm more interested in that V3.

Let us know how you like it that V3 compared to the other stuff.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 8, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> how do you manage to get all this sick shit without going into loads of debt!?



I am curious about this too. I think I remember someone saying you were one of the lead programmers for eBay when it was being designed?

Oh and congratulations on yet another guitar!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 8, 2009)

In comparison to other customs, this probably wasnt that much.. Im guessing to order this from Carvin was probably under $2000.. probably even more like $1700 if I had to guess, which is why Carvin is so great.

Unfortunately, theres just some specs they cant do that I want, otherwise I'd do all my gear from them (already got 2 guitars, 1 bass, and a tube poweramp from them)


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ugh... Flame maple fretboard gas has arrived 

But seriously, that's on awesome guitar man. When I started playing guitar I didn't really know who JB was, then I heard some of his stuff and for like a month that was all I listened to, just day in and day out. About two weeks after I found out about him I discovered what had happened to him... That was seriously one of the worst days of my life. Becker is possibly my favorite musician (Bach is tied with him) and he has been on more than one occasion the reason I didn't just quit playing guitar.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Becker is possibly my favorite musician (Bach is tied with him) and he has been on more than one occasion the reason I didn't just quit playing guitar.



Haha thats funny, cause on more than one occasion, listening to Jason made me want to quit 

Maple fretboarded Carvin's are the best.. As I was saying, I ordered just a plain maple neck and they added this kinda figure to it!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 8, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Haha thats funny, cause on more than one occasion, listening to Jason made me want to quit



 Aw no dude his stuff inspires me so much, at one point I kept playing just so one day I'd actually be able to play the songs he wrote. Since then my musical tastes have changed (a lot) but Becker is still #1 in my book.


----------



## budda (Apr 8, 2009)

congrats


----------



## rob_l (Apr 8, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> Haha thats funny, cause on more than one occasion, listening to Jason made me want to quit
> 
> Maple fretboarded Carvin's are the best.. As I was saying, I ordered just a plain maple neck and they added this kinda figure to it!



Nice! Same deal with this DC127 - It was "just" an In-Stockerbut if you look closely the board is fairly curly. Their 'plain' maple boards almost always have some figure. Mark has great lumber sources. Their tops are second to none.






But Mark K. had to go out and find the logs to make this neck and board (the board is AAAA flame it just has no stain or oils from play wear to bring out the depth. The camera really isnt picking just how nice the flame is.  They will do it on occasion - But its pretty costly, comparatively speaking. For me it was just a favor that I'm incredibly grateful for. But then again, I buy a ridiculous amount of guitars and other gear from them, weekly. They didnt really want me posting pics of the flame board because it's not something they usually do and werent keen on starting a trend lol.  But they ok'd it anyway. The newest build can never see the light of day. Mwahaha.

They've treated me really well, and I've even hung out with some of them at their homes when wew were in Cali visiting relatives. They're a great bunch of people.

/END WARM FUZZIES / 

But yeah, real happy with the build. And the fact that the didnt charge me for one single additional option outside the base.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice JBT 


May I ask what was the set back $$$$


----------



## Apophis (Apr 9, 2009)

awesome guitar, pure and simple


----------



## Cancer (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish Carvin would start installing Kahlers again, then it would be complete. Badass guitar regardless.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 9, 2009)

beautiful guitar. not to slag ya or anything like that, but you must have a hefty income. mind if i ask what ya do?


----------



## rob_l (Apr 9, 2009)

Dont sweat it man - Almost everyone asks. But I rarely answer 'cos I dont know if they're serious. lol

Someone else in this thread was exactly right - I was on the initial development team for several sites during 'the boom'. The best of which was eBay. Though I did have some fun with shaders in Studio Max and Maya as well as other progs.

I've also manufactured skateboard decks and trucks - As well as worked to start BlackBox Distribution.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish Carvin would bring back the ST body shape and the 24.75" scale, but I'm probably not in the majority on that. Old 1989-92 Carvins with the ST body on eBay always sell for a premium, so you'd think the company would notice. And they still use that basic shape on their Bolt line.


----------



## kherman (Apr 9, 2009)

jacksonplayer said:


> I wish Carvin would bring back the ST body shape and the 24.75" scale, but I'm probably not in the majority on that. Old 1989-92 Carvins with the ST body on eBay always sell for a premium, so you'd think the company would notice. And they still use that basic shape on their Bolt line.



I'm with you!!

Here are my DC STs!











'89 DC200
'89 DC127

Oh, and Rob!
You bastard! 
  
Congrats, man!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cancer said:


> I wish Carvin would start installing Kahlers again, then it would be complete. Badass guitar regardless.



+1

I just like how much smoother the Kahlers feel, I don't have to force them to do anything. I like Floyds too, but Kahlers are just nice to play


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2009)

That Jason Becker Tribute guitar is magnificent. Congratulations.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 9, 2009)

I personally like the other guitar you posted better (wilkinson, maple FB reverse hs blue/blackburst one) Only issue I can see, it seems too dark for me (too much blackburst) and dot inlays bleh (I love no inlay guitars) Other than that its perfect


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 10, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Ugh... Flame maple fretboard gas has arrived
> 
> But seriously, that's on awesome guitar man. When I started playing guitar I didn't really know who JB was, then I heard some of his stuff and for like a month that was all I listened to, just day in and day out. About two weeks after I found out about him I discovered what had happened to him... That was seriously one of the worst days of my life. Becker is possibly my favorite musician (Bach is tied with him) and he has been on more than one occasion the reason I didn't just quit playing guitar.




Totally. I had the same experience. I pretty much have the Serrana arpeggios and Perpetual Burn tabs sitting on my desk at all times. My only regret is that I didn't discover him sooner.


----------



## Harry (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks fantastic bro, congrats


----------



## dirtybogner (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome guitar rob!

By the way, what material was used on the body of real Jason's blue/maple guitar? Walnut? I've heard before it was ash.


----------



## MTech (Apr 21, 2009)

I would say why not just get the sig guitar they just put out for him but I'm quite sure your carvin plays and is built better..and probably cost less too!


----------

